# Who are the Big White Stiffs of the 2007 Draft



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Every year there is talk about the infamous Big White Stiffs (BWS's) that are in the draft. Classic examples of BWS's are Jim McIlvaine, Eric Montross, Travis Knight, Evan Eschmeyer and Todd Fuller or if you listen to some people Andrew Bogut.

So here is a list of the guys 6 foot 10 or taller and aren't young, relatively unknown Euro's that are generally projected to go in the top 40 picks and I want you to predict which players will be classified down the road as BWS's.

Kyle Visser - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/332349-kyle-visser.html
Tiago Splitter - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/318770-tiago-splitter.html
Jason Smith - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/317486-jason-smith.html
Josh McRoberts - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/315207-josh-mcroberts.html
Spencer Hawes - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/316512-spencer-hawes.html
Aaron Gray - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/322612-aaron-gray.html
Marc Gasol - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/329196-marc-gasol.html
Nick Fazekas - http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/318910-nick-fazekas.html

You can vote for as many of the players as you would like in the poll.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I voted for Visser, Splitter, Smith, and Gray. Those guys are going to be nothing more than NBA journeymen, if that. I like Splitter the best out of the bunch, but that isnt saying much. 

I would take Spencer hawes over any of these guys in a split second, without even thinking twice. I think Hawes will be a good NBA center and he clearly has the most potential and the best offensive skills.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

definitely Kyle Visser. Guy is as stiff as it gets, even in college ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aaron Gray should be named for this.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Every year there is talk about the infamous Big White Stiffs (BWS's) that are in the draft. Classic examples of BWS's are Jim McIlvaine, Eric Montross, Travis Knight, Evan Eschmeyer and Todd Fuller or if you listen to some people Andrew Bogut.
> 
> So here is a list of the guys 6 foot 10 or taller and aren't young, relatively unknown Euro's that are generally projected to go in the top 40 picks and I want you to predict which players will be classified down the road as BWS's.
> 
> ...


Nice to see we arent being PC here, will have to remember that down the road. To be fair about this there have been plenty of BBS in the past; Joe Smith, Kandiman, Brendan Haywood, Yinka Dare, Nazr Mohammed...... of the aforementioned list i would say they all have the potential to be below average except for Hawes and Splitter, those two shouldnt be on that list.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

All of them.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Aaron Gray has this award practically named after him.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Everyone other than Spencer Hawes and Marc Gasol.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Kyle Visser is absolute garbage. He's a big, white, flopping stiff.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Hawes, and McRoberts aren't stiffs. They are white though


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

McRoberts a stiff. :laugh: I didn't know big guards were stiffs.

He's more like a lesser Ralph Sampson


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NBADraft.net compares Visser to Jeff Ruland...

...which supposedly means his career will be cut short by a luggage cart.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Def Gray.


I would like to say Gasol though


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Every year there is talk about the infamous Big White Stiffs (BWS's) that are in the draft. Classic examples of BWS's are Jim McIlvaine, Eric Montross, Travis Knight, Evan Eschmeyer and Todd Fuller or if you listen to some people Andrew Bogut.
> 
> So here is a list of the guys 6 foot 10 or taller and aren't young, relatively unknown Euro's that are generally projected to go in the top 40 picks and I want you to predict which players will be classified down the road as BWS's.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why Mclvaine and Eschmeyer are considered stiffs when they were drafted 31-40 and provided some value in the NBA for more then a year, and actually got more then one contract.

They were actually decent values for where they were drafted,


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Are we going to have the black athletic stiff thread ... like James White?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jizzy said:


> Aaron Gray has this award practically named after him.


Actually, the official award is the Big White Bindlestiff Award, and it's named for The Original Big White Bindlestiff, aka Eric Montross.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Finally, a thread that Aaron Gray actually deserves to be mentioned in.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't understand why Mclvaine and Eschmeyer are considered stiffs when they were drafted 31-40 and provided some value in the NBA for more then a year, and actually got more then one contract.
> 
> They were actually decent values for where they were drafted,


Dubbing them BWS's in hindsight is a matter of looking at their total careers and the amount of money that wasted on them and the injury riddled ends of their careers. Oddly enough, both were drafted with the 5th pick of the second round in their respective drafts.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Are we going to have the black athletic stiff thread ... like James White?


Athletic freaks that can't really play basketball is a great idea for a future poll.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Im saying Gray.. if you say Splitter you've definately never seen him play, hes going to have an Andris Biedrins impact, except sooner in his career.. watch


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

bigbabyjesus said:


> Im saying Gray.. if you say Splitter you've definately never seen him play, hes going to have an Andris Biedrins impact, except sooner in his career.. watch



No way Splitter is a stiff. He's a better shooter then Biedrins as well.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Aaron Gray and Kyle Visser take the cake here.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Cpaw, how did you forget to mention Todd McCullough on your list of classic BWS examples? C'mon...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Cpaw, how did you forget to mention Todd McCullough on your list of classic BWS examples? C'mon...


Out of respect for the poster that carries his name and the fact his career ended due to an unforeseen rare medical condition. That and he wasn't a stiff on the Nets 2001-2002 team.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm a short (6'1") white Stiff....I'm not offended.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Cpaw, how did you forget to mention Todd McCullough on your list of classic BWS examples? C'mon...


When did the following suck?

10Pts, 6 Reb, 1.5 BPG, 53% FG, in 24 minutes a game, is very solid production.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

By the same token - how does Andrew Bogut get a mention here? 12 points, 8 rebounds and 3 assists in his second year is pretty good. Hes only 23...he'll put up good numbers for years once someone is able to pry the ball out of Mo Williams' grip.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

rainman said:


> Nice to see we arent being PC here, will have to remember that down the road. To be fair about this there have been plenty of BBS in the past; Joe Smith, Kandiman, Brendan Haywood, Yinka Dare, Nazr Mohammed...... of the aforementioned list i would say they all have the potential to be below average except for Hawes and Splitter, those two shouldnt be on that list.


Out of the names you listened only Yinka Dare and Kandiman are stiffs, the others are really bums. Joe Smith has made himself a solid reserve big though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BG44 said:


> By the same token - how does Andrew Bogut get a mention here? 12 points, 8 rebounds and 3 assists in his second year is pretty good. Hes only 23...he'll put up good numbers for years once someone is able to pry the ball out of Mo Williams' grip.


It is sarcasm. There were plenty of people predicting that Bogut would be a BWS and you will find people currently claiming that he is one.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

How does Splitter rate a mention but Ante Tomic and Kyrylo Fesenko don't?

You got something against Brazilians? 

As for BBS, there were several in last year's draft: O'Bryant, Sene, maybe even Hilton Armstrong...a major disappointment.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

NetIncome said:


> How does Splitter rate a mention but Ante Tomic and Kyrylo Fesenko don't?


As I said in the first post



> So here is a list of the guys 6 foot 10 or taller and aren't young, relatively unknown Euros


If I put Tomic and Fesenko in, there are another 4 or 5 guys I would have added too.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Where is the all of the above box? They will all be porn star movie titles (big white siffs) IMO


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Are we going to have the black athletic stiff thread ... like James White?




It's over in the NHL forum


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Other Memorable BWS...

The hard pick-setting, get outta Stockton's and Malone's way BWS, Mark Eaton










The winner of the "Why the &#[email protected] did they pay him so much" BWS award, Jon Koncak










And the BWS who the award should be named after, Uwe Blab


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry but I'm going to vote for Spencer Hawes. At times during college the kid gets pushed out of the box and allt he way to the 15-18ft range. A bit soft for a highly touted college player.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Honestly, Hawes played a lot of high post because he is a good passer and Brockman was cleaning up the glass and getting easy layups from the hi low.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

thatsnotgross said:


> Sorry but I'm going to vote for Spencer Hawes. At times during college the kid gets pushed out of the box and allt he way to the 15-18ft range. A bit soft for a highly touted college player.


Spence isnt soft, nothing that getting his playing weight up to 255/260 wont cure. Personally i would like to see him back in school for a year but something tells me he doesnt get by Phoenix/Chicago or Charlotte if he's there, if him and his agent are convicned of that he'll stay.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I most likely am wrong because I've only seen one game of Hawes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hawes is nowhere near a stiff. Fazekas, Visser, Gray, Gasol and Aaron Gray easily get this.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

currently in the nba, the big white stiffs are...

Pat Burke
Michael Doleac
Jake Tsakalidis
Jake Voskhul


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

and yes mcroberts is a stiff. ill quit this website if josh mcroberts ever makes an all-star game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If I was a NBA GM, I would never draft white people.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/pavelpodkolzine.asp

I win.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Are we going to have the black athletic stiff thread ... like James White?


of course not, that would be called racist.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

In theory, Hawes has the most potential of any player on that list.....but if I was investing a draft pick, the only one I would really want is Splitter.


----------

